# Slipknot On Jay Leno



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Damn, I just found out the other day that Slipknot were on Jay Leno and I missed it. Did anyone see Jay Monday Night? I can't believe that they were on Leno. Who would ever think a band like Slipknot would be on Jay, I'll bet they won't be back EVER again.  I would expect a band like Slipknot to be on Conan again, not Leno. Is Leno trying to be cool?


----------

